# Oberon Tree of Life question w/ pics



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Both of these pics are off of the Oberon site but the colors look very different to me. Can someone who owns Tree of Life tell me which photo is more accurate? Thanks!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I cannot tell for sure, as I don't own one, but it looks as if they are two separate products (a Kindle cover and a journal, perhaps).  There is a "button" missing from the bottom one.  

If so, then I would guess that the colors are accurate for the respective item.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

One looks like before the cover has fed, and one looks like after.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

mine looks like the top pic


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

On my monitor, the top one looks more like my ToL Kindle cover - but you know how monitors are...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine looks like the top picture.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> One looks like before the cover has fed, and one looks like after.


What does that mean??


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kari said:


> What does that mean??


It means that one is more vibrant, leading me to think the book is vampiric and feeds off ink...

or blood.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Well it sounds like the top one is more accurate and that's good news!  If it really looked like the bottom picture, I was going to change my order.  That's wayyy too blahhh....even for an earth-tone loving gal like myself.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kari, mine looks like the top photo, too.  Are you getting the TOL cover?

I'm thinking of the Creekbed Maple for my K2, but it also looks a slightly different colors on the Oberon website, somewhere in between the two colors in the pictures above.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I have TOL on order for K2.  I still kind of want a purple cover though!

I know what you mean about Creekbed Maple - it looks a little darker maybe?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter's ToL looks more like the top one. Actually, on second glance, that is pretty close to exact.



L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine looks like this.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Mine looks like this.


Gorgeous!! Thank you!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It was be faster to mention the Oberons that I don't want.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> It was be faster to mention the Oberons that I don't want.


Same here!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently received my first oberon from a K2 upgrader....  I love it.
It is the tree of life and looks closer to the top photo.... just not as orange to my eye.
Still vibrant and not washed out as the bottom photo.
Good luck.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

top photo that second one looks off


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> I recently received my first oberon from a K2 upgrader.... I love it.
> It is the tree of life and looks closer to the top photo.... just not as orange to my eye.
> Still vibrant and not washed out as the bottom photo.
> Good luck.


As someone who doesn't have an Oberon but was once tempted, it's Shizu's photo that is most attractive to me. Love that adorable avatar too.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> One looks like before the cover has fed, and one looks like after.


OMG that's funny, Michelle. Please tell me that you're going to join us in the Living Dead in Dallas book klub.


----------

